# Getting really frustrated with fast food job



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

I currently work at fast food and I guess most of my coworkers think I'm really stupid. I would say that I'm pretty good at my job (which is mainly drive-thru) but anytime I make a mistake, my manager kicks me off the drive thru while some of the cooks will laugh. Oddly enough, this other girl who is new makes a **** ton of mistakes (no hate on her, btw. I realize she's still learning and all) but everyone always overlooks it and my manager even asked her if she wanted more hours instead of me, even though I've been working there since June already. Nobody cares if she is going slow, even when she has someone else helping her collect the money, but anytime I'm by myself at drive thru and make a mistake, I get punished for it. Not only that, but I get blamed for other people's mistakes as well. My manager yelled at me because he said he gave me one of the deserts that I pointed out to him was missing from someone's order and it turned out the girl I was talking about accidentally took it and gave it to someone else. I was taking lobby orders when that happened but I still took the blame for it. 

I'm seriously thinking about quitting my job. I work my *** off and it's never good enough for anyone. Anytime I go to work, I get thrown aside like I'm some useless employee. I dread having to go back even though in all honesty, there are a lot of other things I do like about my job. It just doesn't seem worth the emotional turmoil to me.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

You can use your experience at this place to get a new job at a different fast food place. Then try to make a better impression there.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that, no one deserves that kind of crap, especially if you're working your hardest. Your boss sounds like a jerk too.

It might be better to find another job where hopefully you wont be surrounded by people like that.

Good luck


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Keep your job, but in your off time, spend a portion of your time looking for / applying for other jobs. You'll probably look better to other employers if you already have a job (vs. not holding one). If you look with other restaurants (probably doesn't even need to be fast-food), you'll probably have an easy time getting an interview due to your experience with food service. Although you don't have to continue with restaurant work, it would just be quicker to find another job within that sector, I would think.


----------



## trivialmind (Feb 10, 2011)

AndreaXo said:


> I currently work at fast food and I guess most of my coworkers think I'm really stupid. I would say that I'm pretty good at my job (which is mainly drive-thru) but anytime I make a mistake, my manager kicks me off the drive thru while some of the cooks will laugh. Oddly enough, this other girl who is new makes a **** ton of mistakes (no hate on her, btw. I realize she's still learning and all) but everyone always overlooks it and my manager even asked her if she wanted more hours instead of me, even though I've been working there since June already. Nobody cares if she is going slow, even when she has someone else helping her collect the money, but anytime I'm by myself at drive thru and make a mistake, I get punished for it. Not only that, but I get blamed for other people's mistakes as well. My manager yelled at me because he said he gave me one of the deserts that I pointed out to him was missing from someone's order and it turned out the girl I was talking about accidentally took it and gave it to someone else. I was taking lobby orders when that happened but I still took the blame for it.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about quitting my job. I work my *** off and it's never good enough for anyone. Anytime I go to work, I get thrown aside like I'm some useless employee. I dread having to go back even though in all honesty, there are a lot of other things I do like about my job. It just doesn't seem worth the emotional turmoil to me.


 managers can be *******s, my friend, co-worker told me that, he said those guys(managers) love their power too much.
they can and will treat their employees the way they want, sometimes they'll do that for you to quit the job because there's a new employeeand they don't care about you.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I really don't miss that industry, the type of people who become managers at those types of places are quite often dickheads to be honest. I'd recommend try to get out of that scene as soon as you can, you're young it'll give you good work experience but once you move onto other things you'll look back and realize what **** work for crap pay it really is.
You can get much cruisier jobs for way better pay and the manager's are usually more pleasant.


----------



## allthatsparkles (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe it's time to start looking for another job?


----------

